

Dogfooding - bernatfp
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eating_your_own_dog_food

======
valarauca1
For most software terms I generally prefer the c2wiki. Its explanations are
sometimes more down to earth and common language.

[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?DogFood](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?DogFood)

